# convertir PDF en JPEG sur mac



## xavax (30 Mai 2022)

Bonjour, je voudrais faire un simple raccouci pour convertir des PDF en JPEG avec un clic droit. Il faudrait ue ce pdf soit en JPEG dans le meme dossier que le JPEG
J'ai fait ceci, je l'ai bien dans le menu clic droit mais il ne se passe rien lorsque j'essaye depuis un PDF.
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## MrTom (30 Mai 2022)

Hello,

Je ne suis pas un spécialiste de l'outil, mais je n'ai pas trouvé comment faire pour enregistrer dans le dossier source.
Du coup, mon raccourci demande où enregistrer les fichiers :


----------



## xavax (30 Mai 2022)

Oui la du coup je retrouve mon fichier dans le dossier que je choisis... mais c'est un PDF... et je voudrais que ce soit un JPEG
J'ai essayé en PNG et c'est pareil


----------



## MrTom (30 Mai 2022)

Avec l'exemple que je t'ai donné, j'obtiens bien du JPEG.


----------



## nykk (30 Mai 2022)

Bonjour
Et en utilisant simplement _Aperçu_, ça ne marche pas ?


----------



## xavax (30 Mai 2022)

Ha oui mon bloc enregistrer n'etait pas bon.... 
Merci.
Encore une question , ce n'est pas possible de faire en sorte que ca se convertisse directement dans le meme dossier que le fichier source pour éviter a chaque fois de demander ou il faut mettre le Jpeg ?


----------



## MrTom (30 Mai 2022)

MrTom a dit:


> Je ne suis pas un spécialiste de l'outil, mais je n'ai pas trouvé comment faire pour enregistrer dans le dossier source.


----------

